# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  برای پروگرام کردن Arduino از چه زبان هایی می توان استفاده کرد؟

## kolibri

سلام؛
برای پروگرام Arduino از چه زبان هایی می توان استفاده کرد؟
آیا می توانم از ویژوال استدیو و سی شارپ استفاده کنم؟!

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

زبان C.
اگر افزونه ویژوال میکرو رو را نصب کنید می توانید در محیط ویژوال استودیو برای Arduino‌ کد بنویسید، اما باز هم به زبان C. سی شارپ بر روی میکروکنترلر قابل اجرا نیست.

----------


## SCoder

با استفاده از node.js و پکیج johnny-five هم میتوانید کد های Arduino را با سرعت بیشتری بنویسید ولی فقط برای test سریع چون فقط زمانی arduino کد های شما را میخواند که به کامپیوتر متصل باشد و قابلیت نصب و upload برنامه نیست ولی سرعت در کد نویسی را افزایش میدهد و بسیاری از نکات low level در آن ساده شده که کد نویسی برای arduino را لذت بخش میکند ...

----------


## maxelectronic

با هر چی که دلتون بخواد ، فعلا که با bascom avr , atmel studuio ,  codevision avr  برای آردوینو برنامه مینویسیم.

----------


## Hadi-Hashemi

با متلب هم میتونی

----------


## mohammadmowlavi

با b4a هم میتونی خیلی راحت و سبک و بی دغدغه ربون پر افتخار vb

----------


## Hadi-Hashemi

> با b4a هم میتونی خیلی راحت و سبک و بی دغدغه ربون پر افتخار vb


آردوینو رو با اندروید اشتباه نگیرین  :قهقهه:

----------


## aalva786

به نام خدا
سلام !
پایتون هم هست !
آموزشش هم با یه سرچ ساده بدست میاد !

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

علیک به همه
با ویژوال بیسیک 6 هم میشه نوشت
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...72#post2381672

که بیشتر برای کامپایل کد هست

----------


## mohammadmowlavi

شاید دیر جواب دادم امیدوارم همیشه خندان باشی ولی سعی کن قبل از خندیدن حماقتت نمایان نشه #با_سواد_بخندیم

----------


## mohammadmowlavi

> آردوینو رو با اندروید اشتباه نگیرین


شاید دیر جواب دادم امیدوارم همیشه خندان باشی ولی سعی کن قبل از خندیدن حماقتت نمایان نشه #با_سواد_بخندیم

----------


## Hadi-Hashemi

> #با_سواد_بخندیم



 
 :قهقهه:

----------

